# 555 vs 566



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I've got a 555 but like the looks of the 566. If anyone has ridden both please pass along a review? Thanks!


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

These are two fairly different bikes even though the 566 is replacing the 555, and what a replacement it is! I would say the 566 is very much like other relaxed geometry bikes (Felt Z Series, Cannondale Synapse, Specialized Roubaix, etc, etc.) just more refined and with the added flair Look brings in design, ride quality, and graphics. The 55 was more of a traditional geometry bike. The ride of the 566 is nothing short of superb, and Look may very well have done too good a job with it for this reason: we have one 585 Optimum left over from 2008 (large built up with SRAM Force at a smokin' deal if anyone is interested), and the customers who have ridden both it, and the 566, have all thought the 566 was a better ride. I think the Rival bike at $2500 is impossible to beat at that price point. Bike of the year in that price category IMHO.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

jm3 said:


> These are two fairly different bikes even though the 566 is replacing the 555, and what a replacement it is! I would say the 566 is very much like other relaxed geometry bikes (Felt Z Series, Cannondale Synapse, Specialized Roubaix, etc, etc.) just more refined and with the added flair Look brings in design, ride quality, and graphics. The 55 was more of a traditional geometry bike. The ride of the 566 is nothing short of superb, and Look may very well have done too good a job with it for this reason: we have one 585 Optimum left over from 2008 (large built up with SRAM Force at a smokin' deal if anyone is interested), and the customers who have ridden both it, and the 566, have all thought the 566 was a better ride. I think the Rival bike at $2500 is impossible to beat at that price point. Bike of the year in that price category IMHO.
> 
> Hope that helps.


That bad huh ... 

Andrew


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

*585 vs 566*

I am currently debating the frame choice between a 585 Optimum and a 566. I read the reviews on the 585 and they were amazing. My dealer really pushed the 585 but is it really worth the $1,000 price difference in the frames? I don't race but do century and very fast club rides/races. Please help!!!


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*08 585 at Excel Sports*

The 566 frameset sells for $1800. Excel Sports has 08 585's for around $2200 to cut down on that $1000 difference. Of course you may not want to go around your bike dealer.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll be deciding between those two bikes (585, 566) in the next couple of weeks. I have an '08 555. Just waiting for my dealer to get a demo 585 in from the Rep.


MCJ, let me know what you decide. I too am looking at the Optimum.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey maxinum7. So do you not like the 555 and that's why you are looking at the 585 or 566? just asking because i purchased the 555 frame for a good deal. i have not riden look frames before but read great reviews on the 555.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I actually really like my 555, but I feel too stretched out on it and I feel I would benefit from the 585 Optimum geometry. The 566 looks very cool and I'll need to ride one, but if I am going to change bikes, I am thinking I should just go all the way and get the 585. However money doesn't grow on trees for me either and if the 566 is as good as they say, I might stop there.


----------



## pinzg35 (Dec 20, 2008)

Can I ask what you mean when you say streched out? I am coming from a specialized allez so figure going to an all carbon frame is going to be a lot better ride. How long have you rode the 555? It's a good looking bike. How is the ride? I was told that the 566 frame was priced a little lower then the 555 was when it came out.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have an 80mm stem. I also have the saddle moved almost as far forward as I can. 
I sometimes still find myself on the front half of the saddle. I've been fitted twice. Here's what the last guy who fitted me says.


> From looking at the numbers, it looks like your legs are fairly long in relation to your torso length, so a smaller frame is required to maintain a comfortable reach, but your required seat height creates a lot of drop from the seat to the handlebar. If you weren't already riding a 80/90mm stem on the medium, I would recommend a large frame, but I don't think you'd be able to fit on one lengthwise.


I've ridden it since last April. Logged >2500mi. It's pretty smooth. It feels snappy and quick to me and has definitely helped me be a better rider. I love how it looks. I think it looks very classy and clean. I don't like all the pinstriping on the new models. 
The frame for the 555 was $1500 when it came out. The 566 is $1800 according to my LBS.
http://www.bikesale.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=1163
I test rode 7 different bikes in the price range of the 555. From Pinarello to Fuji and this was the best mix for me.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I find the ride of my 555 to be a bit harsh so I was hoping that someone who has ridden both could compare the differences. And yes I have tried different wheelsets and tire pressures. I like the 555 but would just like a smoother ride that the 566 might bring.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I rode a 566 last week, but I don't think I can make a fair comparison.
The 566 is set up way different than my bike. I have a compact crank up front and 12-27 cassette in back. Plus my bike is lighter by about a pound, not to mention way different wheels and tires. But I'll share anyway.

Even though they measured my seat height and used that on the 566, I felt way too low. I got on it and went about a block and knew it was too low. It even felt as if I was having trouble getting full lung capacity so it seemed, and it also seemed like my legs were in my chest even though they weren't. It also felt like I was riding up hill the whole time. I should have brought a wrench with me so I could have adjusted the seat on the ride to see if that was causing these issues.

It did however, feel very solid, quiet, and smooth. Were these differences in tires/wheels? I don't know...

It did not feel snappy, or quick like my 555. Could this be the different gearing? The weight differences? The more upright geometry? Again, I'm dumb on that...
Anyway, like I said, it's hardly a fair comparison as I probably wasn't completely set up correctly on it, but since I wasn't looking to buy it, I felt I'd not push them to go through all that trouble with changing stems, wheels, etc...

Next week, I plan on trying a 585 and possibly re-visit the 566 again at the shop I bought my 555 at. I'll feel more comfortable having them get the bike to fit closer to my "fit".


----------

